# How good is our DES(1,3) IGF? Well you tell us!



## Peptide Source (Nov 30, 2011)

We believe that our DES is the best on the market! We want to drop the price to bring it with in range for EVERYONE to use in their research.
So as a way to thank you here at IronMagazine for the warm welcome that you have given us, we are having a 33% off sale on the DES. This sale is going to run from tonight at midnight and will last for ten days!

We are confident that once you try it in your research and your research subjects experience the skin splitting pumps, the creation of the new muscle cells and the fat loss your research subjects will be sold for life. Here at Peptide Source, DES is one of our favorite peptides. So whether your research is centered on new muscle cell creation, fat loss or nutrient shuttling then
DES is the peptide for you.

If you have any questions at all, please do no hesitate to contact us at sales@pepsource.com, because at Peptide Source our goal is to bring you the
highest quality peptides at a fair price with a fast turnaround and the absolute highest level of customer service possible.

Thank you,

Peptide Source Team!


----------



## yerg (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice offer brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peptide Source (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you yerg!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 1, 2011)

This dude always given deals lol good shit!!


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 1, 2011)

These guys are taking over!


----------



## pieguy (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm not sure how good their product is, but i'll post a log of the DES and CJC 1295 w/o dac once I receive my order.


----------



## BeFit4Free (Dec 1, 2011)

*Research peptides*



Peptide Source said:


> We believe that our DES is the best on the market! We want to drop the price to bring it with in range for EVERYONE to use in their research.
> So as a way to thank you here at IronMagazine for the warm welcome that you have given us, we are having a 33% off sale on the DES. This sale is going to run from tonight at midnight and will last for ten days!
> 
> We are confident that once you try it in your research and your research subjects experience the skin splitting pumps, the creation of the new muscle cells and the fat loss your research subjects will be sold for life. Here at Peptide Source, DES is one of our favorite peptides. So whether your research is centered on new muscle cell creation, fat loss or nutrient shuttling then
> ...


I use my own brand of Research peptides but I'm getting incredible results from them!  I use 40 mcg of IGF-1 Long R3 daily on trianing days, 200mcg of PEG-MGF on off days and 20 mcg IGF-1 DES (bilaterally) site injected post workout alternating with the LR3.


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 2, 2011)

pep source has the purest peptides out i promise you that.


----------

